
The as Operator - rueleonheart
http://gimmecsharp.blogspot.com/2010/08/as-operator.html
======
jimfl
Hmm. The article says that the as operator is the same as casting, which is
not correct. Casting will result in an exception if coercion fails, where as
'as' will return a null reference.

Which makes the code example

    
    
       (foo as Bar).Method();
    

dangerous without a guard.

Edit: punctuated for clarity.

~~~
benJIman
You can always use the null coalescing operator.

(foo as Bar ?? new Bar()).Method();

